# bowhunting



## gamohunter (Feb 16, 2007)

does anyone hunt with a bow?


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I use a 68" longbow and cedar arrows.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I use my compund bow with some cheap aluminum flu-flu arrows, and a judo point. I learned the hard way not so shoot my good carbon deer hunting arrows into trees.


----------



## gamohunter (Feb 16, 2007)

i use a compound bow with aluminum shafts and judo tips. i also use a small broudhead for rabbits and squirrels.


----------

